

Podcast Interview With Jason Cohen (Smart Bear / WP Engine) - sparknlaunch12
http://techzinglive.com/page/1043/183-tz-interview-jason-cohen-wp-engine

======
sparknlaunch12
Pretty awesome podcast interview with Jason Cohen.

Jason writes a really popular startup blog (30k subscribers), successful
entrepreneur and founder of WP Engine. He has some great views on startups and
blogging.

The initial interview starts with talking about Jason's blogging and
experience on getting featured on Hacker News!

